# K v L Frame Difference?



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm thinking I NEED another 357. I like the looks of the 65 and of the 686. I'd likely look for a 3 inch version. The 65LS is first on the list. My wife would quickly be jealous of the new Lady in my life, but so be it...

As far as the fit and feel, how different would they be? Same grip size, aren't they? What else would be different to my hand. Micrometer differences are of no consiquence, what will I feel different?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I believe...................L & K are virtually the same with the L frame a little bit stouter and heavier. Grip frames are the same (grips are interchangeable). Others may be able to give a somewhat more definitive viewpoint. :smt023


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

The L Frame is a little larger and heavier than a K Frame. The grips are the same, and as mentioned, interchangeable. For a steady diet of 357's, I'd suggest the L Frame.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Likely not a steady diet, but an occasional cylinder or two of some real thumpers. I'm also considering the Ruger SP 101.

The trick is the three inch barrel. I can find model 65s every now and then. I have seen the 686+ in 3 inch, but not a 6 shot. For some reason I do not exactly understand, I do not like the 7 shot revolvers. 5 or 6 seems OK, but I look at the 7 shot 686 and don't care for it. I have no idea why, seriously.

Maybe the Ruger would handle the thumpers better than the K frame. And a NIB Ruger SP 101 in three inch is an easy find.

And I'd prefer fixed sights for some reason...

1: 65LS
2: 65
3: SP 101
4: 686


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

686s are nice and are durable. Rugers are built like a tank. Have you considered a GP100?


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I've held a GP, but in truth, the 686 is already bigger than I want to go. I'm almost sold on the SP-101. I just have an affinity for S&W revolvers, and am having a hard time turning away from the 65. If the S&W Model 60 came in a fixed sight 3 inch 357 configuration for a reasonable price, there would be no decision to make.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

FHBrumb said:


> I'm thinking I NEED another 357. I like the looks of the 65 and of the 686. I'd likely look for a 3 inch version. The 65LS is first on the list. My wife would quickly be jealous of the new Lady in my life, but so be it...
> 
> As far as the fit and feel, how different would they be? Same grip size, aren't they? What else would be different to my hand. Micrometer differences are of no consiquence, what will I feel different?
> 
> Thanks!!!


The L-frame models have a larger cylinder diameter, and a correspondingly larger frame around the cylinder. The frame is also thicker/wider at the front, so a larger hole can be bored for the larger diameter L-frame barrel shank, which makes for a forcing cone that is more resistant to cracking under constant magnum use. I believe all L-frames use "lugged" barrels (additional metal for weight on the underside of the barrel), and that will probably be the most noticeable difference; all the additional weight is well forward of the shooter's hand, due to the thicker cylinder, frame, and heavy lugged barrel. This helps reduce muzzle flip (and to a smaller extent, recoil), especially with magnum loads.


----------



## Stainz (May 7, 2009)

The front of the L frame is .040" thicker, permitting a .025" larger fc OD. The taller frame opening permits a larger OD cylinder - providing that seventh shot in a 686+ or a five shot .44 S&W Special. Sadly, the latter ends up with a proportionally smaller fc edge than the K frame's .357 Magnum fc. Therein lies the much maligned crux of the matter. The infamous K frame fc erosion only occurs with many rounds below 125 gr and quite hot (fast) being shot - it isn't a problem with normal .357 Magnum ammo. Never shoot anything that exceeds SAAMI spec's for a .357 Magnum in your K frame with bullet weights of 125gr and higher, and it will enjoy a long life.

Several years ago, S&W dropped the last of the K frame .357s - then just the 65 & 66. They replaced them with the 619 & 620 respectively. Both are L-frames with 7-shot cylinders and K-frame styled partially lugged barrels. The grip frame of a K frame and L frame, both in round butt, is the same. They point nearly identically to the 4" 65 & 66 they replaced - you just get a bit more fc and another round. I had a 6" 66 and both a 5" 686+ half lugger, as well as a 5" 627 up until a little over a year ago. I had the 620 on my 'short list' as a 4" .357 when I went to the pusher's - it is cheaper than a 686. I splurged - spent $80 moire than the 620 and came home with a new 627 Pro. Still, if you want the best of both worlds - K frame partial lug and L frame fc and 7-shot capability, the 620 is the deal - in 4"-ers.

Of course, if you want a 3", I'd keep looking for a 65, 66, or 686. I've had an SP101. It - and all of my other Rugers - were traded or sold last year, leaving me with fewer revolvers - but all S&W. I am happier - they fit my style/use better. YMMV.

Stainz


----------

